# Sealing concrete driveway, any info?



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

So my home is nearly a year old and the driveway is constantly getting dirty and i find myself pressure washing it often. 

My neighborhood is only half built which means lots of dirt etc on the road which we then drive onto the driveway. Was 

thinking a good sealant might help me keep it looking nicer longer. Anyone got any recommendations?

Saw a couple good reviews both on amazon and elsewhere for this product so thought i might give it a try but i figured 

some on here would possibly have done it before and have good feedback.


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

berisiw said:


> So my home is nearly a year old and the driveway is constantly getting dirty and i find myself pressure washing it often.
> 
> My neighborhood is only half built which means lots of dirt etc on the road which we then drive onto the driveway. Was
> 
> ...


thanks for any help


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

berisiw said:


> So my home is nearly a year old and the driveway is constantly getting dirty and i find myself pressure washing it often.
> 
> My neighborhood is only half built which means lots of dirt etc on the road which we then drive onto the driveway. Was
> 
> ...


no response to this


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think many hay talkers can relate maybe. My shop floor is sealed to stop oil spills from soaking in, polyurethane sealer. I've never noticed it helps with mud coming in, just shovel/sweep the mud out as needed after working on stuff. I think I may have pressure washed the apron before as it is a brushed finish so doesn't sweep well.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

Been a while but we used to put a cure n seal product on new floors to help curing and made construction cleanup easier......I am not up on current products if I were looking I would talk to a construction Chemical supplier in your area or concrete products suppliers such as redi mix companies at worst the redi mix companies could give you a good contact


----------



## berisiw (3 mo ago)

slowzuki said:


> I don't think many hay talkers can relate maybe. My shop floor is sealed to stop oil spills from soaking in, polyurethane sealer. I've never noticed it helps with mud coming in, just shovel/sweep the mud out as needed after working on stuff. I think I may have pressure washed the apron before as it is a brushed finish so doesn't sweep well.
> 
> 
> 
> concrete sealing orlando


thank you so much for your suggestion concrete sealing san antonio


----------

